# Getting interested in a 2075 Rami P 9mm



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I'm getting seriously interested in a polymer 2075 Rami in 9mm -any feedback on this particular pistol? Is it a good concealed carry pistol?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I hear nothing but good things about CZ's - the one caveat is that some desperately need a trigger job to make the trigger smoother. But thats about the only complaint I have ever read. I'm not a CZ fan myself, but many others here are.


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

Wow, I didn't even realize CZ made a polymer frame version of the 2075 until I checked it out after reading your post. 
I was only aware of the alloy frame version.


----------



## Hyunchback (May 11, 2006)

I own a RAMI 9mm.

It's true. The CZs normally need trigger work to turn a diamond in the rough into a true diamond. I have 2 of mine at the gunsmith now after having had one worked on already.

It's not just CZs that can stand the treatment, though. I also got my Beretta Cougar L worked on and have my 96 in there to keep the CZs company.

Now, back to your regularly scheduled impressions of the RAMI, AKA 2075 9mm.

It's a really compact pistol but not so small as to feel too small in big hands. I've fired it both with the stock 10 round magazine and with the 14 round extended (the compact CZ 75 magazine with a short sleeve to fill up the gap. Definitely more control with the longer magazine, but if you are going to do that then you lose some concealability. Might as well carry a P 01 or PCR.

Mine tends to hit higher than point of aim out to 25 feet. It can still hit a paper plate in my hands at 50 feet but your point of aim at that distance isn't that great. You have a really short sight radius.

Well, you don't buy a pistol in this size to shoot bullseye with. The pistol will shoot very adequately out to 25 feet, though as I said mine shot a little high. Not so much as to miss a center of mass shot. You might hit the guy in his first shirt button if you aim at the second, if they are close together.

It's not much bigger than some pocket guns, somewhat heavier, though. It's not a pocket gun unless you mean a coat pocket.

When I have my CCW you can bet the RAMI will have a holster for carry.


----------



## clarkston_cz (May 18, 2006)

Any of you have the RAMI P model yet?


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

*A sad turn of events - happy ending.*

For completeness, thought I'd 'finish' the thought. I ordered one from Buds, they sent it to a gun shop of similar name but in a state on the other side of the country. When I found out (called them wondering where my gun was), I decided to change the order to an alloy model. Days later I found out that they decided not to ship my alloy model until they got the polymer back from the other shop. They had already charged my credit card.

I then decided to cancel the order.

A month later, I got a credit on my credit card.

I was looking for a gun in that form/factor - I ended up with a 3" Para Ordinance Covert Carry I bought from a local dealer.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

kansas_plainsman said:


> I was looking for a gun in that form/factor - I ended up with a 3" Para Ordinance Covert Carry I bought from a local dealer.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

OK. Here it is:









Covert Black Carry CWX645B LDA


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl 

*U da man!*

How does it shoot?


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Couldn't ask for any better. The LDA is a good compromise between a light 1911 SA trigger, and a typical DA pull. While it's got the 1911 heft, it's slim, short, and easy to carry. Accuracy is probably as good as I can get it - haven't shot it enough yet to 'come to terms' with it. So far I tend to shoot it a little high; if it turns out not to be me, then the adjustable rear sight can correct it.

Fit and finish are excellent, though I am showing a little holster wear along the front edge of the slide - I can live with that. No FTFs or FTEs shooting Winchester JHPs nor with Remington Golden Saber, my defense load.

Only one small problem: out of the box the mag release button was not adjusted properly. My dealer was able to fix that in a minute with a screw driver. Interestingly, this was the second gun of this model in a row that had this problem. Apparently the 'magazine release specialist' was having a bad day.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

That's a sweet little gun. I worked the LDA trigger action by dry firing a pistol at my gunsmith's place. Very nice. I think the LDA action is a good concept.


----------

